# My Makeup Kit



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2009)

I just started working on building up my kit within the past year.







The kit closed






The kit opened






The top where I store brushes, eye/brow pencils and some LM Eye Basics











Shadow palettes - MAC, Laura Mercier, Tirish McEvoy






Eye products - liners, bases, fluidline, paint pots, shadesticks






Lip products - lipsticks, glosses, liners






Blushes, face products, MSF's etc






Pigments

I didn't photograph everything, like face powders, some foundations, concealers, tools (sponges, wands etc)

I need to get more lip products - lipsticks, liners etc. I have a few more shadows that I need to get a new palette for.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 28, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 28, 2009)

Loving the traincase its different from what I usually see. Nice collection too!


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2009)

It's actually a toolbox I got from Lowes for $20


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_It's actually a toolbox I got from Lowes for $20_

 
 You don't mind if I borrow your idea do you?


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 4, 2009)

really nice stuff, i like it


----------

